# Why is my wether humping?



## GoatCrazyLady

O.k. so for the past week i've noticed that my 5 month old alpine is humping my little goats. Is this normal? How can a wether  be horny?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

he may have testosterone in him still. Casterated dogs will still hump and when cows are in heat other cows will mount them. but the bonus is he will tell you when the does are in heat.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Awe.... yes. Good old testosterone!


----------



## marlowmanor

It could very well just be a dominance thing with him too. Goats will mount each other when determining dominance. One of my 2 wethers  is a big mounter. He is constantly mounting his brother. He acts so bucky, it's funny, but he was castrated pretty young so I know he isn't packing anything! I swear everytime someone goes in the goat pen Bob has to mount BlackJack!


----------



## lapiloto

My wether (6mths old) humps his one sister all the time and she in turn humps her sister! (they are triplets) Seems like more of a dominance thing rather than horny!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Well that makes me feel a little better. Thanks!


----------



## Catahoula

lapiloto said:
			
		

> My wether (6mths old) humps his one sister all the time and she in turn humps her sister! (they are triplets) Seems like more of a dominance thing rather than horny!


x2


----------

